# Neck tag sizes



## akumaevolution (Dec 14, 2011)

I am wondering what should be the sizes for the neck tagging? Do I measure the size (without folding) in full length or measure it folded? Here is an example


















And what is the size for the folded (K) tag on the right? Thanks!


----------

